

Ask HN: Besides bigger font-size for headlines, something else changed in HN? - malditojavi


======
Fastidious
I do not see any bigger font headlines. They look the same to me. The "show",
"ask", and "jobs" on the menu (perhaps not all, but at least one) are new.

